
Russia’s Patriarch Sprays Holy Water on Computers to Fend Off Ransomware - golergka
https://heatst.com/tech/russias-secret-weapon-against-ransomware-virus-holy-water/
======
gus_massa
This is fake.

From the first comment in [http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/news/russians-
fight-ransom...](http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/news/russians-fight-
ransomware-virus-with-holy-water-27244/)

By Станислав Стремидловский

> _November 1, 2013, his Holiness Patriarch of Moscow and all Russia Kirill
> consecrated the new building of the Center for special purposes in the field
> of ensuring road traffic safety MVD of Russia. Photo from there._

>
> [http://www.patriarchia.ru/db/text/3338529.html](http://www.patriarchia.ru/db/text/3338529.html)

Autotranslation:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.patriarchia.ru%2Fdb%2Ftext%2F3338529.html)

It would be nice if someone is can find the second image too.

